# Deputy Sheriff Manuel Villegas



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .
Deputy Sheriff Manuel Villegas 
*Riverside County Sheriff's Department*
*California*
End of Watch: Monday, March 19, 2007
Biographical Info
*Age:* 33
*Tour of Duty:* 1 year, 5 months
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Monday, March 19, 2007
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Deputy Villegas was killed in an automobile accident while responding to a domestic disturbance at approximately 1:00 am. Deputy Villegas was driving behind another officer when an oncoming vehicle crossed into their lane. The officer in the lead car was able to swerve out of the way, but Deputy Villegas was unable to and the two vehicles collided.

The other driver and Deputy Villegas were both killed in the accident.

Deputy Villegas had served with the agency for 17 months. He is survived by his wife and three children.
Agency Contact Information
Riverside County Sheriff's Department
4095 Lemon Street
Riverside, CA 92501

Phone: (909) 955-2400

Two Texas Border Patrol Agents Killed in Crash

According to the Officer Down Memorial Page, Border Patrol Agents Ramon Nevarez and David Tourscher were killed in a single vehicle accident the night of March 15. 
Agent Nevarez succumbed to his injuries at the scene. Agent Tourscher was flown to a hospital in El Paso, Texas, where he died. 
Agent Nevarez had served with the Border Patrol for two years. He is survived by his wife, mother, brother, and sister. 
Agent Tourscher had served with the Border Patrol for only six months. He is survived by his parents.


----------

